# Sanding Acrylic



## JCochrun (Nov 28, 2013)

I've been using the sanding pads for plastic and wet-sanding acrylics.  Is that the best way? Can I use regular sandpaper?  The sanding pads seem to wear out so fast.

Appreciate all comments.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## LanceD (Nov 28, 2013)

I wet sand 320 through 600 grit then polish on the buffer.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 28, 2013)

Sanding acrylics/plastics can be done with regular sandpaper.  I often sand to 600 then change to micro mesh and sand wet. I also like the acrylic sanding pads sold by Arizona Silhouette. I have used wet or dry auto sanding paper. I suppose I have used a wide variety of sanding media and found them all quite satisfactory. I have recently started using a product from The Sanding Glove called 3M WetOrDry Polishing Paper. The package has 3 sheets each of 400, 600, 1200,3000, 6000, and 8000 grit equivalents and sells for $8.95.I really like the product and have no affiliation with The Sanding Glove nor 3M.
Do a good turn daily!
'Don



JCochrun said:


> I've been using the sanding pads for plastic and wet-sanding acrylics.  Is that the best way? Can I use regular sandpaper?  The sanding pads seem to wear out so fast.
> 
> Appreciate all comments.
> 
> ...


----------



## 08K.80 (Nov 28, 2013)

I use regular 320 grit sandpaper and then use the wet/dry automotive sandpaper from 400 grit up to 1500 grit.


----------



## thewishman (Nov 28, 2013)

Use a good quality sandpaper, some acrylics really clog up the paper quickly. I use Norton 3X 320, 400, then wet Micro Mesh.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 28, 2013)

I use normal wet sand paper the type used in automotive re-spray shops. I start with 400 and then go straight to 1200. After that I use some plastic polish. This works well for me


Donovan


----------



## Ambidex (Nov 28, 2013)

I always sand to 400 then mm to 12000...dry wipe the pads between grits and wash when they need it


----------



## commercialbuilder (Nov 28, 2013)

I really like the sanding pads made for acrylics, they cut fast and leave a very good finish.


----------



## mywoodshopca (Nov 29, 2013)

I wet sand with these :  Exotic Blanks :: Tooling & Supplies :: Abranet Sanding Mesh -10 Pack Assortment

then wet sand with the MM then polish.

I was using the same chunks of abranet for a few years until I lost one, so I ordered new stuff.


----------



## Soup (Nov 29, 2013)

I have occasionally used 320 or 400 right after my skew or a carbide tool, but most all of the time go directly to wet sanding with MM, and those have lasted a loooong time.  On wood blanks, that is a different story...


----------



## randyrls (Nov 29, 2013)

One thing not mentioned so far, is to wet sand at a low speed, say 400 to 500 RPM.  Sand with the lathe on, and then sand along the lathe axis with the lathe off.  Wet-Dry paper can be had from suppliers or at auto parts stores.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Nov 29, 2013)

Where do we get this product; 3M WetOrDry Polishing Paper.


----------

